# SB Audigy 2 ZS / Inspire 5600 5.1 Speakers - No channel info sent to center or sub



## Naithin (Jul 8, 2004)

Hey there guys, this problem is causing me no end of grief, and nada I have tried so far has fixed things up.

I'm running an internal PCI Creative Audigy 2 ZS card, hooked into the Creative Inspire 5600 5.1 speaker setup.

It's connected from digital out -> DIN adapter, and then DIN to DIN into the back of the Inspire hub.

If I run a sound check from the HUB itself *all* speakers can recieve their info. The 'noise' is played on each speaker in turn, including center and sub. So the problem isn't simply connectivity from there.

Whenever using PC -> speaker output however, it's a different story. When I run either the THX speaker setup, or the standard Audigy2 speaker setup, when I run a speaker channel test, front left works, center is silent, front right works, rear right works, rear left works, subwoofer is silent.

This is set to 5.1 speaker setup in both control pannels, it but on the center and sub's turn, simply nothing is played. Volume on both these units is up, both by software and by hub.


I'm running Windows 2000 Professional, updated to Service Pack 4. I've downloaded updated drivers for the Audigy2 card, I've updated my mobo bios (ASUS K8V SE, VIA K8T800 chipset.. No change.

I'm at wits end as to what else to try to get these speakers to output sound from the PC.

Oh, one misc weird piece of info, subwoofer while it does *not* play it's channel test, it *does* output sound otherwise. Center however definitely remains silent.

Hub of the speaker settings are set as directed, Input being the Digital DIN, 'effect' being 5.1 DIN. Dolby Pro Logic disabled.

Any and all help would be appreciated, I'm totally out of ideas and exceedingly frustrated with it at this point.

Thanks for your time,
-Nait,.


----------



## I_Broke_My_Mhz (Jul 9, 2004)

Go to the control panel > sounds and multimedia > audio tab > advanced button and select the speaker setup that is closest to what you have.


----------



## Naithin (Jul 8, 2004)

Checked it out there, and it was already set to 5.1 (which is what I have), so no go there. :/


----------



## I_Broke_My_Mhz (Jul 9, 2004)

Perhapse installing AC3 filter/Winamp will resolve the issue. Also, you should have DirectX9.

(do a search for Ac3 & winamp)


----------



## Naithin (Jul 8, 2004)

I have installed an AC3 filter already, and am using DirectX9, how will installing Winamp help?

I'll try it, as pretty desperate atm, but I don't really see the connection there.


----------



## I_Broke_My_Mhz (Jul 9, 2004)

With Winamp, you can modify the audio output settings, like buffer and such. It is possible that you will be able to fix the problem by tweaking some special setting using Winamp.


----------



## Naithin (Jul 8, 2004)

No such luck, check over all the out settings, doesn't seem to be a buffer issue at all, no underruns at all. *sigh* Wish I knew what the heck was wrong with this thing.


----------



## I_Broke_My_Mhz (Jul 9, 2004)

Well, at least we are sure it isn't becuse of your media player/codecs. Maybe you should contact the manufactureres?


----------

